# River Clyde steam passenger ferries



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Back about 1960's I had a tour of the engine room. Head through the door could see it all. Two cylinder steam made about the same noise as a Singer treadle sewing machine. Was it still coal fired or oil ? Who built the engine and who built the ferry ? Dave


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

submarine said:


> Back about 1960's I had a tour of the engine room. Head through the door could see it all. Two cylinder steam made about the same noise as a Singer treadle sewing machine. Was it still coal fired or oil ? Who built the engine and who built the ferry ? Dave


You wouldn't be talking about the Govan Ferry, would you? I understand there is a new version now, but the old one was certainly a well established institution, even remembered in song.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Now i remember all the Clyde steamers from way back,the paddlers and the prop ships..

Jeane deans,lucy aston and Queen Mary 2 and a copple of others .
used to go down to Dunoon pier and pick a ship and spend all day cruising up and down the River,probably getting back about 8pm.
earned my keep by tidying up the heaving lines and mooring ropes.happy days.

jim


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Tom,
Govan ferry it is. Ran side by side with vehicle ferry. Dave


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

jimthehat said:


> Now i remember all the Clyde steamers from way back,the paddlers and the prop ships..
> 
> Jeane deans,lucy aston and Queen Mary 2 and a copple of others .
> used to go down to Dunoon pier and pick a ship and spend all day cruising up and down the River,probably getting back about 8pm.
> ...


I remember in May 1957 sailing on the Jeannie Deans.
Gourock to Dunoon, Rothesay on the Isle of Bute, then through the Kyles of Bute to Tighnabruaich returning late evening.
My memories are of many kilted Scotsmen, some with skean dhu's, drinking whisky in a very small overcrowded bar & eating Scotch pancakes served through a hatch from a small deck galley.
A piper & a fiddle player provided entertainment throughout the sailing.
The scenery was manificent and I'm sure that hasn't changed much.
Although this was more than 56 years ago, it still remains one of the most memorable days of my life.

Ron.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

submarine said:


> Tom,
> Govan ferry it is. Ran side by side with vehicle ferry. Dave


There's a preserved one beside the new Riverside Museum.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Riverside museum is well worth a visit. If you are older it will bring back many memories.


----------



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

*Riverside Museum*

I fully endorse the previous comment about the Riverside Musuem. As a visitor to Glasgow last October I went along to have a look. It was excellent. All things transport with some great ship models. There is also the tall ship Glenlee out on the river which is maintained in excellent condition. The coffee and sandwiches were good as well!


----------

